# Lemonblast X killerbee



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone here but these together? if so what is the best possible morph to hatch?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yayyay said:


> Has anyone here but these together? if so what is the best possible morph to hatch?


more than likely been done a few times in the USA...
1:8 chance of a Killerblast (super pastel spider pin)


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

alan1 said:


> more than likely been done a few times in the USA...
> 1:8 chance of a Killerblast


o rite ok.

I assume killerblast is one of the top end morphs then.
Sounds like a nice morph, not seen any pic's mind.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yayyay said:


> o rite ok.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice morph, not seen any pic's mind.


neither have i... :whistling2:


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you have any plans of making one alan?


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats a beautiful snake, defo one of the nicest morphs i have seen, without a doubt.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yayyay said:


> Do you have any plans of making one alan?


hopefully, will be giving it a go in 12 months time


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

alan1 said:


> hopefully, will be giving it a go in 12 months time


cool.

bet there worth a fortune.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yayyay said:


> cool.
> 
> bet there worth a fortune.


 havnt seen any for sale...
definately £3k+ tho


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

$12k for a 600g Male!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

that will depreciate faster than an alfa romeo...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> havnt seen any for sale...
> definately £3k+ tho



I bet you won't be selling it though Al :2thumb:. That is one sexy looking Royal :flrt:.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

alan1 said:


> that will depreciate faster than an alfa romeo...


LOL but it's all about the fun of owning one :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Caz said:


> LOL but it's all about the fun of owning one :lol2:


alfa or killerblast ? 


corny girl said:


> I bet you won't be selling it though Al :2thumb:. .


you are soo correct !!!!!


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

Had a bumblebee x lemon blast this season it was the female bee's first breeding and had 5 eggs, 2 of which were ropey from the start which failed about 3 days after followed by the rest about 3 weeks after! After going over everything with a fine tooth comb we think maybe the temps and air circulation were fluctuating a bit to much as it was a new incubator we had just made and stupidly thought of trying these eggs in it :bash:


----------

